# New Halloween Shop!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I was just driving home from picking my truck up at the repair shop and I saw a new store in a dirt mall up the street from my house. It's a Halloween store called the "Halloween Body Shop". Anyone ever hear of them?

I think I'm gonna snag my camera tomorrow and stop off there on my way home from work and share some pics (if they're a worthwhile establishment).


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I was just driving home from picking my truck up at the repair shop and I saw a new store in a dirt mall up the street from my house. It's a Halloween store called the "Halloween Body Shop". Anyone ever hear of them?
> 
> I think I'm gonna snag my camera tomorrow and stop off there on my way home from work and share some pics (if they're a worthwhile establishment).


PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

So Lotus, what is it you're trying to say? My guess is you want to see some pictures.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sinister said:


> So Lotus, what is it you're trying to say? My guess is you want to see some pictures.


pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures
pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures

I love Pictures, I blame WormyT for influencing me


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I, too get the feeling that Lotus desires to see some photographic evidence!

Don't beat around the bush, Lo. If you want something, just ask.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Lotus said:


> pictures...
> I love Pictures, I blame WormyT for influencing me


Don't worry my young padawan, I shall get some as long as the shopkeepers permit me to. If I don't take photos, WormyT will no doubt strike me down with all her anger... not that she has any anger, but still.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*Argh*

They're not open yet. Plus, our illustrious town slapped a fine on them for some kind of violation concerning their security system. My town never treats small businesses with the same respect they give to the big guys (like Lowe's and Stop and Shop).

Anyhow, I did get a pic of their sign out by the road. I peeked in the window and what little stuff they already had on their shelves looks pretty cool. I think I also saw the sign they're going to put up on the building and that looked pretty good too.

See attachment for the pic of the sign.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

They're supposed to be open next weekend, so I'll pop in there when they open up.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, please do, Z. Lotus is starting to sound like a parrot.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

SOooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think I hear the ticking of a clock .. sounds like when contestants on Jepardy are writing down there answers .. hehe


----------

